# New Member Needs How To for Posting Pics with iPhone



## smokinhusker (Aug 8, 2012)

Hope this is the right place to post this!

A new member pm'd me and wanted to know how to post pics with his iPhone. I use my puter at home and have no idea how to do it with the iPhone.

If anyone here can give a step by step tutorial on how, it would be greatly appreciated!!!!

Thanks,

Alesia


----------



## pat ferrante (Aug 8, 2012)

it is a pain but here is what i do....take the picture with my phone then send it to my email then hop on the computer and open my email and save it to my desktop then upload it from the computer...pain but its the only way i can do it!...hope this helps a little bit


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you! I don't know if the member is strictly using the iPhone to access the forum or his computer. I transfer my photos from my Android to my desktop via Bluetooth. Simple and fast.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm a wannabe iPhone hipster.  I haven't found a good way to do it.  The easiest way I've found is to upload them to Facebook, which I usually do when I've got a smoke going so my Facebook universe knows the goods I'm producing.  Once you've got them there, you can use the add url feature to post them here.

I haven't figured out how to load them directly here from an iPhone.  If someone else knows, I'd be interested.  It'd save me a step in the process.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. It seems this is a pretty common question for the iPhone!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 9, 2012)

I agree with the others - can't find a good way to go direct from phone to forum 

Tried with TapaTalk and it kept hanging up and never posted


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the input from everyone. I'll PM the member and let him know what I've found out!

I have an Android and I just use Bluetooth to transfer my pics from it to the PC...works great and is pretty quick.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Aug 14, 2012)

You can also download the photobucket app. It allows you to upload pics pretty quickly. It's a pretty solid app from what I can see so far. But for some reason when I try to use the insert image function on this site, it tells me it can't retrieve the image from photobucket. That's weird bc every other image I've posted here comes from photobucket. But at any rate, you could always just post the link and fix it from a desktop later, or maybe a mod will take care of it first.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 14, 2012)

ThsMormonSmokes said:


> You can also download the photobucket app. It allows you to upload pics pretty quickly. It's a pretty solid app from what I can see so far. But for some reason when I try to use the insert image function on this site, it tells me it can't retrieve the image from photobucket. That's weird bc every other image I've posted here comes from photobucket. But at any rate, you could always just post the link and fix it from a desktop later, or maybe a mod will take care of it first.


Thanks a lot! I'll pass the info on!


----------



## signalguys (Aug 16, 2012)

Same with the iPad, you cannot post pictures directly from it.


----------

